# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > О нас >  Любите ли вы водку так, как люблю её я!

## Akasey

Поговорим?

----------


## Irina

Выпить иногда не только можно, но и нужно))  Не доверяю я почему-то трезвенникам, конечно если это не связано у человека со здоровьем. Не могу понять тех, кто принципиально так живёт)) Как можно отказаться в праздник от рюмочки водочки да  под хорошую закусочку?

----------


## Akasey

> Как можно отказаться в праздник от рюмочки водочки да под хорошую закусочку?


 никак

пью но не много, в основном по поводу, день рожденья или на работе сдача какая-нибудь. бывает душа требует праздника, стараюсь обмануть пивком.

----------


## Sanych

И я всегда по поводу. А поводу бывают разные

----------


## Irina

Мало того, что разные - так их ещё и много))))

----------


## Akasey

посмотрите в календарь! сколько праздников нам оставило советское время! можно хоть каждый день.

----------


## Irina

Правильно - каждый день праздник))) День взятия Бастилии  даром прошел

----------


## Sanych

На сухую там дед говорил 

А вообще, проснулся с утра. Живой? Живой. Чем не праздник

----------


## Irina

Правильно))) Вот это и будем отмечать))))

----------


## Akasey

за это надо выпить

----------


## Irina

С чего начнём?)) Пивка для рывка?))

----------


## Sanych

У нас клуб любителей водки, чё размениваться по мелочам

----------


## Akasey

ну, как положено, начинаем с малого, и постепенно повышаем градус...

----------


## Irina

Ну раз  так, то может ерша замешать - чтоб и вашим и нашим?))

----------


## Sanych

Ай, нет. Ёрш тяжковато после него. Тяжесть именно, усталость, у меня по крайней мере.

----------


## Irina

Тогда может водочку с шампанским пополам?))) Правда в этом случае голова работает, а вот ножки как то не очень

----------


## Sanych

Северное сияние называется  Нет, лучше уж чистый алкоголь. Из холодильничка желательно, запотелую.

----------


## Irina

Ага и селедочку с зеленым лучком и огурчик солёный хрустящий)))

----------


## Sanych

Очень даже может быть.  Не хочу больших и толстых кабанов, кур копчёных и прочего. А б с удовольствием под килечку балтийскую, да с лучком молодым с белой луковкой маленькой. Да огурчик, помидорчик.

----------


## vova230

И только чтоб апетит на ночь нагнать человеку, изверги.

----------


## Irina

а по зиме я люблю ещё и тарелочку борща да с пампушками  и водочки к нему холодненькой)))

----------


## Sanych

Есть такое дело. Горяченького, жидкого и на утро хорошо

----------


## Irina

не то слово)))

----------


## Sanych

Как проходят праздники господа любители и профессионалы?

----------


## Irina

Праздник удался на славу))))  Давненько я так не отрывалась и столько не употребляла)))

----------


## Sanych

Ну и я немножко поздравил

----------


## Akasey

скромно, чайком обхожусь как-то

----------


## Justin

а  я минералкой

----------


## PatR!oT

не даю себе засохнуть )))))

----------

